# AUDI A3 1:18 KYOSHO Diecast Model



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

I found an Audi A3 diecast on eBay if anyone is interested.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDI-A3-3-...wItem

DESCRIPTIONS:
#
Brand new 1:18 scale diecast Audi A3 3.2 by Kyosho.
#
Has steerable wheels.
#
Brand new box.
#
Rubber tires.
#
Made of diecast with some plastic parts.
#
Detailed interior, exterior, engine compartment.
#
Dimensions approximately L-8.5, W-4.25, H-3.25 inches.
#
PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS:
#
We gladly accept paypal, bidpay: ([email protected]), money orders and checks should be sent to:
#
Guryeva A. 1907 East 7 th Street Los Angeles, CA 90021. Please include item number on check or money order.
#
Shipping to P.O. Boxes, FPO or APO can only be done by priority mail.
#
If paying by check or money order, please include item number on it.
#
International buyers, please email for shipping quote.
#
Tracking info is free upon request.
#
SHIPPING INFO:
#
Shipping cost to Canada is $22 for 1st diecast and $7 for each additional up to 6 items.
#
We do combine shipping cost for 2 or more items purchased at rate: $10.95 for 1st diecast and $3 for each additional to ship inside USA via standard mail up to any quantity, $15.99 for 1st diecast and $6 for each additional up to 6 cars to ship via priority mail.
#
Please let us know when you are done shopping and we will send you 1 combined invoice.
#
We can only combine shipping cost if items paid in one transaction.We always carry more of this item in stock, if you are required more than 1 item, let us know and we will list quantity that you are required.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

65 bucks! what a rip off lol


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

i would pay that if it was a metal transformer


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Digipix)*

I'd get it but ,
No Ibis white
No Quattro
No DSG


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

too bad no 1/24 or i can mod it.
any model builders here?










_Modified by tpliquid at 2:48 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i troed to build a corvette once and failed horribly.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: AUDI A3 1:18 KYOSHO Diecast Model (CincyAudi)*

My collection:








I used to build them myself, but when I see how nice the Auto Art and this case, Kuosho's are, I'm like... why bother... They are very nice and paid lots of attention to details. The steering wheel actually moves the wheels. There is Nav inside and carpet. The rear seats can be folded down and it's a split fold.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

I would get if S-line with hartman rims


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

That is 1/3 of my real A3 car payment. Cool die-cast though.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know a good place to buy them other than eBay?
What colors do they sell them in?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_Anyone know a good place to buy them other than eBay?
What colors do they sell them in?

Ebay is probably the best or try some local collectible/model stores. But $65 is about right.
The A3 comes in 2 colors, both shown in my pic above.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

EWA Model cars, I got mine from them-
http://www.ewa1.com/


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

I am a big time model builder, but really only get one or two done a year. It is a winter time hobby for me. I currently build mainly WRC, F1, or sports cars, but have been known to do a little 'Merican Iron from time to time


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

ZXFR, that link you provided has a Yellow one.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

Think that yeller one is a small 1:43 scale


----------



## unclenoname (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: AUDI A3 1:18 KYOSHO Diecast Model (eltonsi)*

Eltonsi: where did you get the sline model?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: AUDI A3 1:18 KYOSHO Diecast Model (unclenoname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unclenoname* »_Eltonsi: where did you get the sline model?

They are not sline, just normal 3.2s. Got 1 from ebay, and the other one from a local collectable store.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

They must have discontinued the larger 1:18 model mine looks like so-


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (logicallychallenged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *logicallychallenged* »_ I am a big time model builder, but really only get one or two done 

























Props. Those are fantastic!!


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is another one with 35 minutes left on the bid:
It is a 1:43 scale
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ray-1-...wItem


----------

